# Giovanni Battista Sammartini



## clavichorder

Another important pre classical/early classical symphonist. I recently bought a CD of his. His works have some contrapuntal baroque textures that Stamitz lacks. I think he was even earlier than Stamitz. Not a bad composer from what I can tell, worth seeing about in my opinion, especially since he was one of the earliest true symphonists.


----------



## science

No one's picking this up...

View attachment 43658


This is the only recording of his music that I have; it features him and his brother Giuseppe.


----------

